# Has anyone else had this happen?



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else has run into this? My labs are staying the same and even falling a little with treatment. I just started Armour 90 mg about 2 weeks ago. Before that I was on 15 mcg of Cytomel and 25 mg of Synthroid. I go back to re-evaluate the Armour in about 2 weeks and will probably have more labs drawn then. Right now I'm not feeling so great. The fatigue is the worst part.

Labs are as follows:

*1/17/2012 (Cytomel and Synthroid)*

Free T4 0.8 (ref 0.8 to 1.8 ng/dL)
Free T3 2.28 (ref 2.3 to 4.2 pg/mL)
TSH 0.55 (ref 0.45 to 4.5)

*12/15/2011 (Cytomel only 15 mcg)*

Free T4 0.7 (ref 0.8 to 1.8 ng/dL)
Free T3 2.3 (ref 2.3 to 4.2 pg/mL)
TSH 0.55 (ref 0.45 to 4.5)

*7/29/11 (No Treatment)*

Free T4 1.07 (ref 0.82 to 1.77 ng/dL)
Free T3 2.9 (ref 2.0 to 4.4 pg/mL)
TSH 0.544 (ref 0.45 to 4.5)


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> 7/29/11 (No Treatment)
> 
> Free T4 1.07 (ref 0.82 to 1.77 ng/dL)
> Free T3 2.9 (ref 2.0 to 4.4 pg/mL)
> TSH 0.544 (ref 0.45 to 4.5)


Why are you taking thyroid replacement in the first place?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

lainey said:


> Why are you taking thyroid replacement in the first place?


Your labs left me wondering the same thing. What prompted the doctor to prescribe the thyroid meds? (We must be missing something.)


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry about that, I have 2 little ones so I was hurried. I have a multinodular goiter. FNA negative. I'm being treated as hypothyroid.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you have any antibodies tests such as TPO, thyroglobulin, TSI (with that reduced TSH)?

Has anyone checked out your pituitary, to see if there is a connection there to the low-normal TSH, low normal T4/T3?


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Antibodies are negative. I've wondered about pituitary issues, too. Maybe I'll bring that up at my next visit. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Because you are fatigued ask for a Ferritin and Vit D test as well. I bet both are low


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

My vitamin D level is very good. It's around 70. I did have a deficiency so I take D3 everyday. My Ferritin hasn't been checked in at least 6 months, so maybe a recheck could be in order.


----------

